# Juwel Rio 240 or Fluval Roma 240???



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I am looking to get a 240 litre tank to house Mbuna. Right now I am torn between a Juwel Rio 240 and Fluval Roma 240. As far as I can see both have their good points and weak points, but after scouwering through many threads I cannot reach a desicion :-? I would like to buy the tank soon so I need to make my mind up quickly.

My tank would contain no plants, just rockwork. I will be adding a filtr system to both for extra filtration, but I want the original tank to come with a good filter.

I know this criteria points me in the direction of the Roma, but I have heard about condensation issues, tanks bowing and having to reseal the holes drilled on the bottom of the tank (for the filter)?
Are these issues still present on the new Roma?

Also, I've heard about Juwel being better quality, is this true?

I prefer the look of the Roma, but I definately wouldn't mind having a Rio. I just want the best for my fishies :fish:

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the looks of the Roma better too. Juwel is not common in the US so IDK the reputation. Sorry can't be of more help, but I noticed that you got no responses. Maybe this one will bump other replies.


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot, maybe Juwel is only a big company over here in the UK.

It would really be helpful if someone with experience of both tanks could give some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As DJ stated, you may not get any good responses as they aren't common in North America. Maybe you can try using the search feature for Juwel or Roma. It may give you better results.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or PM some of the other UK Members. Is Roma newish? People may not have much experience with it yet?


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for the responses, I will probably go to my LFS as they will have good knowledge of these tanks.

Thanks


----------

